# Search for a decent pint in Crete



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

I am an ale drinker so would greatly appreciate if anyone could advise if it is at all possible to buy "English" ale in Crete (we are living in Kissamos at the moment). Appreciate I am extremely unlikely to find any draught beer however bottled would be more than satisfactory - God, how I miss a pint of Adnams.


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

What do you think of Keo from Cyprus?


----------



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

sagapo said:


> What do you think of Keo from Cyprus?


Don't know of it but if it is a "bottom fermented" beer then it is not for me.


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

Ahhhh..... A pint of real beer.

Down here in Paleochora that is just a far off dream. 

I considered buying some beer making kits off of Amazon last winter. Thanks for reminding me!

That would be your best option. Fun too.


----------



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, it's beginning to look like home brewing is the only option. I've done it many times in England, with much success (and subsequent headaches) so it looks like when we move into a long-term rented property in March beer equipment will be 1st on the shopping list. It does look like there is a business opportunity here though. If I were a bit younger I might consider shipping some across and selling it.



wigwam said:


> Ahhhh..... A pint of real beer.
> 
> Down here in Paleochora that is just a far off dream.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

oldbadger said:


> I am an ale drinker so would greatly appreciate if anyone could advise if it is at all possible to buy "English" ale in Crete (we are living in Kissamos at the moment). Appreciate I am extremely unlikely to find any draught beer however bottled would be more than satisfactory - God, how I miss a pint of Adnams.


I've found some bottles of Newcastle Brown in The British Food Store in Maleme (also gravy, treacle sponge, Christmas pud and lots more).
The search continues though...


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

We can get a few things down here. I have a friend and supplier to my old restaurant who sells me Golden Syrup, tinned chickpeas, and other lovelies. Also there is Bisto in the shops if anyone desires it.

My biggest fear over beer is disappointment. I once found a bar in Long Beach, California which sold loads of beers from around the world and, lo and behold, there was a Bass tap on the bar. It didnt really taste right though, somehow.


----------

